# Shows and Events in Hertfordshire



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,

I've recently joined this site as I am now the proud owner of a gorgeous Springer x Lurcher Pup, Lincoln. I'd love to take him to Charity Shows and Events as its such a good way for him to socialize with other dogs and for myself to socialize with other owners. I know to qualify for entry into most Shows I've looked at he needs to be 6 months, however I can't seem to find and Events where I could enter him in the Hertfordshire area.

Does anyone know of any up-coming Shows or Events in the Hertfordshire area in which I could enter Lincoln?


Many thanks,


Vicki


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

the only one i know of is this sunday (17 April) in Hitchin

Show Schedule


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Chloef said:


> the only one i know of is this sunday (17 April) in Hitchin
> 
> Show Schedule


Thanks for your help, this is exactly what I'm looking for if only he was a little older, he only turns 6months at the end of June so I'm waiting rather impatiently!


----------



## Dougie bug (Apr 12, 2011)

vicki.burns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently joined this site as I am now the proud owner of a gorgeous Springer x Lurcher Pup, Lincoln. I'd love to take him to Charity Shows and Events as its such a good way for him to socialize with other dogs and for myself to socialize with other owners. I know to qualify for entry into most Shows I've looked at he needs to be 6 months, however I can't seem to find and Events where I could enter him in the Hertfordshire area.
> 
> ...


Hi Vicky,

I run fun Fun dog shows/ have ago agility in Hertfordshire for charities
We have a Free Fun Dog show
Sunday 1st July Fairlands Valley Lake, Stevenage , Herts.
There is also Have ago agility in aid of Wood green animal shelters £1
Have a look at Dog Watch - Home and click on events posters are there for 22nd July 'Doggie Day' and 2nd September 'Dog watch Carnival' there is also Do watch at Christmas Sunday 9th December although poster is not up there yet that is an indoor event.:thumbup:


----------

